# Kids first hunt, need Waterloo/Pinckney info please



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am a newbie to the forums, looks like it is a great place to learn and meet people.

This weekend I am planning on taking two sons on their first hunt to Waterloo/Pinckey rec area for rabbits. They are both very excited as is Dad! I have never hunted out there, only camped, so I am going in blind. I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to point out some areas to try so we might have a better chance of at least seeing something? Going in without any dogs.

Thank you in advance!

Jason


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would go to four mile lake gaming area. It is out in that area. This area is also known as Chelsa Gaming Area. Or go a little farther south to Sharronville gaming area. Which is by Grass Lake. These two areas are a little flatter and easier to walk. Plus it has better rabbit habbitat then Waterloo/Pickney Gaming Area. 

Go to Fishville rd. To get there take Pierce rd exit off I-94. Go south on Pierce rd it turns into Jackson rd. Take that to Fransico rd go south on Fransico rd. It will take you to Fishville rd. Turn left onto Fishville rd that will take you to Sharronville State Gaming Area. There are some good small plots of woods on Fishville rd that are state game areas. Just pull into the parking area. Then head into the woods.

Another good spot that is state land is Petersburgh/Summerfield State Gaming area. Or there is Co-Op land on Bunce rd in Maybe Mi it is a big farm with lots of land. Sign in at the Farm house. The address is 2322 Bunce rd Maybe Mi.


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

bigcountrysg said:


> I would go to four mile lake gaming area. It is out in that area. This area is also known as Chelsa Gaming Area. Or go a little farther south to Sharronville gaming area. Which is by Grass Lake. These two areas are a little flatter and easier to walk. Plus it has better rabbit habbitat then Waterloo/Pickney Gaming Area.
> 
> Go to Fishville rd. To get there take Pierce rd exit off I-94. Go south on Pierce rd it turns into Jackson rd. Take that to Fransico rd go south on Fransico rd. It will take you to Fishville rd. Turn left onto Fishville rd that will take you to Sharronville State Gaming Area. There are some good small plots of woods on Fishville rd that are state game areas. Just pull into the parking area. Then head into the woods.
> 
> Another good spot that is state land is Petersburgh/Summerfield State Gaming area. Or there is Co-Op land on Bunce rd in Maybe Mi it is a big farm with lots of land. Sign in at the Farm house. The address is 2322 Bunce rd Maybe Mi.



To make it more simple, Clear Lake Rd. (exit 153 off I-94) becomes Francisco Rd immediately if you go south off of I-94. If you go north, the road remains Clear Lake Rd. Waterloo has many great areas too. I recommend Green Rd, just a 1/4 mile east of Clear Lake rd, there is an opem field there and behind it is good rabitat.

Also good is anywhere off the Waterloo-Pinkney trail, especially off of Cassidy Rd. Look for semi-open woods or fields with many brush piles.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Another good spot is North Territorial road at M-52. Soon as you cross M-52 to the west its all state land. Plenty of places to park and some good hunting. But huting without a dog can be tough anywhere. Follow N.T. road to the west and it will cut to the right. Thousands of acres of state land there also.


----------



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the info! It all will be a big help and give me several options. Like I said the boys are really excited and I hope to be lucky enough to have them kick something up. It will be great to just get out with them no matter what.

I had been looking at the aerial photos around Green lake where Sigman mentioned, so I circled that on the map. 

Waterloo redtick, I think I see on the aerial where you are talking off of clear lake and green rd.

Bigcountrysg, I totally forgot about Sharonville, my wife and I had pheasant hunted out there 15+ years ago and now remember that looking to be good habitat. I am going to pull up the Chelsea/four mile map and have a look and check out the co-op too. Thanks for all the options!

Again, I really appreciate the help. I'll post and let you know how we do.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Sharonville is good behind the barn along the river and dont forget squrriel is still open


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

How old are your kids? Will they be hunting or just kicking brush?


----------



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

Teens, they'll be hunting. I hope to have the youngest out soon, need to let his brothers figure out how the whole thing works before I have the whole crew out.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Great to see you getting the boys out. They'll have a great time. Just be extra careful, it can be easy to get caught up in the moment with running rabbits circiling and barrels swinging. 

Have had a few close calls when rabbit hunting. Once wasn't sure where my hunting partner was when I kicked up a rabbit that circled left, running over a berm at about 15 yards. Trying to catch up with him with the barrel and had a shot has he crossed the top of the berm. Passed on the shot because it didn't feel safe. When I took my eyes off the rabbit I could make out my hunting partner in the brush, directly behind him. The angle would have put me shooting with him directly in my line of fire.

He would most likely have been fine, just peppered a bit, but I'm glad I didn't find out.

Squirrel hunting is also another great way to get started. Have a great time.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

When hunting rabbit. I tend to wear more orange then I do when deer hunting. Especially if I am going on state land. Being in woods I want to be seen. Granted most shots are towards the ground. 

If you have them I suugest carhartts or similar bibs. They work great for busting through the brush. You can pick up dickie brand type carharts at any store for about 50 bucks right now. A lot of stores have them on sale. This will save you from getting stuck with thorns and prickers. Also good pair of boots with steel shank in the foot. This will prevent a thorn to the foot.

Also do not worry about dressing in layers. I wear a pair of wicking thermals. Reason being is once you get into the brush you will start working up a sweat. In cold weather sweat is a dangerous thing. You start sweating then you get chill, then cold. It may sound wierd but you could end up with hyperthermia. Which could end your hunt quickly and land you in the hospital. 

Yes it can happen even in Michigan in 20 degrees.

Another thing that is important is stay hydrated. Have a pack carry water weather bottle or in a camel back. You actually loose more water in the winter when working the body then you do in the summer. Reason being is you don't feel the sweat because it dries so quickly in the cooler temps. Also the dry air will remove water from you too. 

I know these are more safety tips. But when hunting isn't one of the goals is a safe return so you can be on the next hunting trip.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't know if I would waste my time going to Petersburg SGA or Simon's HAP farm not a lot of cover at the farm, JMHO I live 6 miles from it and 12 from Petersburg SGA We haven't ran them in sometime and just can't imagine they have improved.


----------



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

So far the plan is to stick in the Sharonville/Waterloo units. Be nice having fresh snow.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

jabba said:


> So far the plan is to stick in the Sharonville/Waterloo units. Be nice having fresh snow.


I hunt the Sharonville area a lot, my in-laws live over there. Very good rabbit area. There is also a "mini" state game area off of Rank Rd, it runs between Michigan Ave and Grass Lake Rd just east of Fransisco, thats another good spot and its usually not very busy. 
Good luck!


----------



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

Stiny357,

Thanks! We'll have to check it out too.


----------



## jabba (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, the rabbits won this weekend. We only came across four sets of tracks Saturday. Maybe too cold? Only a high of 20. Thank You to all of you that made suggestions. We enjoyed getting out and spending time together, that is a major accomplishment nowadays. We'll head out again in the next couple weeks and give it another go.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

If you go to the place I told you on N.T. you will be amazed on how many tracks you will see. I will guarantee you. PM me and will tell you exactly. But most places are hard to hunt without dogs.


----------

